
Show HN: I Code Dis – Discover Top GitHub Projects - iatek
http://icodedis.tool.cards/
======
bausshf
I don't like that if you scroll down then tap one of the tabs like "Now,
Recent or All-time" then it scrolls to the top of the page.

Very annoying.

Other than that; pretty cool website.

Not a fan of this when you have to login:

"Public and private This application will be able to read and write all public
and private repository data. This includes the following: Code Issues Pull
requests Wikis Settings Webhooks and services Deploy keys Collaboration
invites "

~~~
iatek
Thanks for the feedback. I've just lowered the grant permissions need for the
GitHub auth. Originally I had it needing "repo" permissions to star repos from
the app, but I've since disabled starring from the app.

~~~
bausshf
Thanks!

